# Added Minerals to Clear Nail Polish



## sproutwings (Sep 14, 2006)

I added a little of my mineral blush to a bottle of clear nail polish, and I really like the results! It added just a hint of color, and it makes my nails look so pretty and natural! Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2006)

cool! i would've never thought of that.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's one of the great things about minerals, they can be used for lips, eyes, full face &amp; nails!


----------



## sproutwings (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I love mineral makeup! I'm bummed, though. Right after I posted this, I went to buy some makeup from EDM and was almost finished checking out, and the site crashed or something. Maybe it's a sign I was about to spend too much money. LOL


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 15, 2006)

ooo i need to try that.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 15, 2006)

That is so cool

Thanks for shearing


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

Definitely a great idea! MAC pigments can be used in the same way, right?


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely a great idea! MAC pigments can be used in the same way, right? That's exactly what I was about to say! lol Anyone ever tried this before?? Does it work okay?


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dianee3 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have tried this with BE and Mac and both work fine.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 25, 2006)

thats a really cool idea!


----------



## lemonapple (Oct 29, 2006)

That's a great idea! I don't experiment enough!


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 29, 2006)

Good deal! I oughta try that with a pigment color sometime... Pink Bronze maybe LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2006)

i don't have any pigments (i know, i suck ) but i wanted to try that with glitters.


----------

